# Can I feed them these berries?



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

Here in this part of Mexico there are acres and acres of strwberries, blueberries, and blackberries. Would these berries in moderation be OK for tiels. if yes, starting at what age? How about a canary seed called Alpiste and oat seed? Here it's called aveno. Thanks a bunch amigos y amigas.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

all the berries are safe, as long as absolutely no pesticides have been used on them. most tiels wont eat fruit, but its worth a shot 

im not 100% sure on the seeds though


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The berries are safe, but don't give too much because I think it can cause diarreah. Also, don't freak out if they have dark droppings after the berries are eaten.

I'm not sure about the other questions.


----------



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

*Can I feed them this*

Ok, thanks ladies. Your answers were not overly enthusiastic so I think I will pass on the berries. I wonder what kid they eat in the wild? 

Also, due to unsanitary conditions in some areas, everyone in Mexico washes all their fruit and vegetables with a disinfecting water solution called Microdyn, rinse throughly with bottled water,(the only kind we trust) and set aside to dry before storing in the refridgerator.
Microdyn is non-toxic, eliminates Salmonella, Colera, and Streptococas. It contains no clorine, and no chemicals that would be harmful to the human body.
Doe anyone see a problem feeding tiels vegetables washed with Microdyne?
Unwashed you don't have a clue what lurks all over the veggies.

Opinions welcomed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see an issue with using the cleaner if it gets all the germies off.

I think the answers weren't enthusiastic because tiels are fruit eaters so in the wild they really wouldn't eat a lot of berries.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Be very very careful about the pesticide issue. Here in the US, Mexican produce has a reputation for heavy pesticide use, and berries are one of the worst offenders.

As others have said, most cockatiels don't like fresh fruit. But my flock enjoys picking the seeds out of dried berries.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if it helps, dally does like blueberries but she is an oddball.

tiels in the wild eat fresh seed and depending on the season, the greens which grow from seed. theyre not really natural fruit eaters. 


its fine to try, it is safe (just VERY cautious on the pesticides), just you might not get too much results. if your bird doesnt like them fresh, you can cut them up really thin and dry them in the oven. it may take several hours to dry them, but its worth it as dry fruit is usually more accepted by tiels. 



here's a good method, just dont add sugar  its using the oven. i use this method
http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/homemade-dried-fruit.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

When I owned cockatiels they loved eating figs. I would buy the figs at the grocery store... I would eat some of them (I didn't figs especially tastey unless I'm eating Fig Newtons!) but the cokatiels loved the figs.

Anyone else here feed their cockatiels figs as snacks?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive tried, mine wont touch them (thats fine, more for me  )


----------

